# I miss Odin so much



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I miss my sweet baby Odin, I miss him so much it hurts so bad. The last couple of days have been really hard on me. You GSD lovers are the only ones that can understand my pain. 










14 weeks









12 weeks


































He just killed Elmo in this pic


















This picture makes me laugh 


















Angel









meeting Rascal for the first time









Odin was just a stunning puppy 

8 weeks old


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

He was so beautiful. Hang in there and remember it's okay to grieve over the loss of your friend. Just take your time. My heart hurts for your loss.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Such a beautiful puppy! I'm so sorry for the pain you are going thru. I can remember walking into a store about six months after Baby died, not thinking of him or anything, and all of the sudden I missed him so much I couldn't breathe. it was like being punched in the stomach. If you feel the same way, those are the hardest things to get through. He looks like such a happy boy in those photos. He must have been overjoyed to be a part of your family. 

Jelpy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet baby Odin. 

I can not tell you how sorry I am. :teary:


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I recall getting the group email, but I have never met your or Odin. He sure was so beautiful. I can't even imagine what it is like to lose a beloved family member.  

-hugs-


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I am still in shock Josie. It seems like we were just at the Seiger talking about him. I can't image losing one so young.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

He was so beautiful and loving...our dogs our so much a part of our lives and give us all the unconditional love we could ever ask for. That's a huge loss, hang in there :teary::teary::teary:


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

I am so sad for you! It is a horrible, tragic thing to happen especially to such a young pup! My Jenny is 6 mos. old and I have given her extra hugs since I heard about your Odin. We never know when our furbabies will be taken from us so we just enjoy every day. I am glad that you have this forum to help you voice your grief. Truly only dog lovers can understand your pain. Take care of yourself and know that you gave him lots of love in his short life.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Josie your GSD family totally understands. Those of us that have lost our beloved pets before know how horrific & severe your loss is. I've had dogs all my life but have bonded more so with some of my dogs than others. At least for me, the stronger my bond has been with them, the more serious their loss is for me. Odin was so young & you were invisioning him in your lives for a long time to come. Life can be so **** unfair! I'm glad you don't have to grieve alone. We all do truly feel your sorrow. Again I'm so sorry.
Mariel


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Joise his photos bring tears of sorrow to my eyes. I like I told you a coffee last Sunday my heart breaks for you and your family. I so sorry you lost baby Odin he is such a beautiful boy. He will aways be in your heart :wub:. Just remember that amazing Hawk you seen on your fence? That was a "symbol" a "sign" I think Odin saying be strong that he is ok. He will watch over you. It ok to cry a grieve b/c I know you loved Odin very very much. So sad he had to leave us hear so soon.  Again I'm so sorry for your loss. Remember we are all here for you. 

*Hawk* - _Nobility, recollection, cleansing, messenger, observer, Solar, clarity, discrimination, inspiration, the soul._

Divine Sparks: Hawk Symbolism


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Josie, I'm so very, very sorry for the pain you are feeling. Odin was sooooo beautiful and soooooo loved. Its ok to be sad and write about it here. Please write and share as much as you feel comfortable with, thats what we are here for. 

Hugs,


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's just heartbreaking, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine loosing one so young. Maybe when you're ready the breeder will have another pup


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Thank you all, I had leave my office shortly after posting. I needed a good cry in the car. 

My breeder will have another puppy for me, Julie has been nothing but extremely supportive and caring. Even though Odin's death has nothing to do with genetics, her breeding program, she will give me a puppy anyway, I mean who does that? I am so blessed to have her in my life. 

There are days when I am fine but it's hard at nights. Odin has a routine just before he goes to bed, he checks on everyone, gives me a kiss then goes to bed. He also likes to sleep next to me, I used to pet him during the night while he's asleep, kiss him on his forehead. I miss his presence.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's so wonderful that there's another pup just waiting to be yours.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Those are beautiful pictures & I remember them from before. Odin is so handsome & definitely one unforgettable pup! I am so so sorry for the pain you are going through. 
How is your son coping?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My son still picks up Odin's toys and looks for him. I'm glad he is too young to understand what's going on and we can easily distract him. 

This is Thurday night, after our PSA- we were about to go home, by Friday he was very sick, gone by Saturday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so glad your breeder is so supportive and caring. 

Losing a dog is the worst thing in itself, but I think it's even worse when we have no dog left in the house at all..It leaves such an empty quiet space. 

I'm glad you'll be getting a new puppy to help heal your hearts


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I wish there was something I could do or say to take away your pain, but I know there isn't. Just know you are not grieving alone. I believe we are all are missing him and grieving right along with you. I know I will always remember him and those gorgeous mesmerizing eyes he had. Once again, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope the new pup can help ease some of you and your family's pain. I know the new pup will never replace Odin, but a new pup can certainly help mend a broken heart. Good luck to you and please let us know when you get your new baby. I know we'd all love to meet him or her.


----------



## cwmia (Jul 6, 2011)

What a beautiful,beautiful kind face. You were blessed to have Odin, even if only for a very short while. Time will ease the heartache and loving your next puppy will keep you busy. My heart is with you.

Catherine


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That has got to be such a shock. Diane is so right when she wrote about the house being so lonely after loosing a dog. That silence is awful. Were all here for you and know of the pain you are experiencing. 

Healing hugs,


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Odin was a gorgeous pup!! Absolutely adorable. I can't imagine the heartbreak you must be experiencing right now and my heart is breaking for you. I think it is wonderful that the breeder is going to give you a new pup and while a new pup will never "replace" your beloved Odin, he/she will give you someone new to love, someone new to learn with and have new experiences with. Odin will always be with you and will live on, inside you. 

It has always been my opinion that having a new pup eases that ache, gives an outlet for all that love and grief can be channeled and focused into the care of the new baby. The other dog is NEVER forgotten or loved any less. But I always have room in my heart for a new furbaby and I need one in my life, I can't stand the silence in my home, the empty food dishes, a leash that doesn't get used. A new furbaby gives me purpose again and completes my existence.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Josie, I think it's great Julie is giving you a new puppy, it will keep you occupied and too busy to dwell on the loss of beautiful little Odin, I can't wait to see your new Alta-Tollhaus beauty, like me, I know your glad you found Julie, she's the best.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This truly was a shock. At least with Zeus, we found out about his hemangiosarcoma in Dec of 2008, had his spleen removed and we had a good 4 more months with him. We also had a new baby at the time. 

Odin's death was so shocking, so devastating, I am hurting more about him because he was only a baby. There was no time for us to get ready emotionally like we did with Zeus. I had so much planned for us to do together. 

My new puppy will come one day, Julie being the good breeder that she is will not give me just any other pup, he will have to be The Puppy for us. 

In the meantime, I have to find in my heart to accept that my handsome, sweet, happy, pain in the butt (according to Rascal) Odin is really gone. 

I miss him so much.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking at Odin's pictures made me cry, he was so beautiful. I am truly sorry for your loss. I lost my Chance unexpectedly at 12 years with no warning and it was the most difficult and emotional time of my life. There are no words to describe the pain. I'm glad you have your gsd family here to help you get thru this difficult time. Your in my thoughts, RIP Odin.:halogsd:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Josie, I am very sorry for your loss and the pain you are feeling. What a tragedy for a young life like Odin's to be lost. Please allow yourself to grieve, to get angry and to also heal. Hopefully, the new puppy will bring joy back to your heart. My heart is aching for you. Thank you for sharing these amazing pictures with us. Odin was a gorgeous baby. No doubt he is running the heavenly meadow now. Hugs.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Odin was a gorgeous dog and I bet that he never had a bad day in his life. I'm losing my old girls but our boy Havoc is a few weeks older than Odin and I think that losing a young dog is an entirely different kind of pain.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The bond with a GSD is like no other-they will shatter us into a million pieces


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Courtney said:


> The bond with a GSD is like no other-they will shatter us into a million pieces


This is how I'm feeling, shattered. I miss him everyday, there are days when I can't look at his pictures without crying. I just posted his picture again and I'm crying, seeing his puppy photos, his goofy personality captured, his scent, everything. I miss him, it is so unfair.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't get a puppy until 3 years after I lost our last gsd and when I brought him home I cried almost every day because I missed Omy so much. It didn't make sense and still doesn't make sense that I miss her desperately. Odin's loss is so tragic in many ways, I can't imagine how hard it is for you. You're right, it is so unfair


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your pain.
I still feel nausea whenever I think of my boy BoBo whom I lost to hemangiosarcoma. It has been two years now and every time I look at the dogs he grew up with, I can see him. Do we ever get over it? It does not seem so. I still cannot bring myself to printing his pictures or making a photo album.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He was such an adorable puppy and was going to turn into to a handsome dog. I am so sorry for you loss. Its horrible to loose something so soon at such a young age. I lost my previous dogs(they passed at 14) 4 years ago and I am still not over it. Probably never will.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to you over the loss of your boy ,Odin. May the your new puppy bring happiness and healing,


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

This whole thread breaks my heart. I am so incredibly sorry for the loss of your beautiful Odin. You are right, it is terribly unfair. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

May Odin always be with you in your thoughts, sharing your joy when you receive your next puppy. Watching over him/her like a Guardian Angel.

When I lost Lugar a few years back, I thought that I would never get over the pain. It takes time, but eventually you will smile when you think of him instead of shedding a tear.


----------



## PhilGT (Aug 24, 2011)

So so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

